
Dart website down due to invalid DNS - zitterbewegung
https://dartlang.org/
======
kaendfinger
www.dartlang.org works

~~~
aceperry
Weird, I thought they would both point to the same place.

~~~
AdamJacobMuller
the www-record is a CNAME to firebas (which means firebase can change the
eventual A record), the root record isn't because you can't* use a CNAME at
the root.

